# 2005.0 поднимаю со stage1 :( вообщем НИИД ХЕЛП :(

## Xm

```

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at :65386!

invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

SMP

Modules linked in: floppy rtc evdev b44 mii parport_pc parport ahci sata_qstor sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil sata_promise libata dm_mirror dm_mod sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage usbhid ehci_hcd usbcore

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c013b423>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286   (2.6.11-gentoo-r3)

eax: ffffffff   ebx: c104fb40   ecx: c104fb40   edx: c104fb40

esi: 00000000   edi: 00000020   ebp: 00061000   esp: da789e78

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process cc1 (pid: 1413, threadinfo=da788000 task=dffab020)

Stack: c0135a28 c104fb40 c995c2a4 08448000 0857b000 c1878084 00000000 c0135b05

       c1404340 c1878084 08448000 00133000 00000000 08448000 c1878084 0857b000

       00000000 c0135b49 c1404340 c1878084 08448000 00133000 00000000 0857b000

Call Trace:

 [<c0135a28>]

 [<c0135b05>]

 [<c0135b49>]

 [<c0135bbd>]

 [<c0135cb6>]

 [<c0139afb>]

 [<c0112a70>]

 [<c01166e0>]

 [<c011697e>]

 [<c0102157>]

Code: 6a 01 6a 10 e8 ed 33 ff ff 59 58 c3 8b 54 24 04 8b 02 f6 c4 08 74 02 0f 0b f0 83 42 08 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 13 8b 42 08 40 79 02 <0f> 0b 6a ff 6a 10 e8 c0 33 ff ff 58 5a c3 55 57 56 53 83 ec 0c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/grp/getgrgid_r.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3/grp'

make[1]: *** [grp/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 739, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

привожу ещё emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar 10 2005, 18:18:11)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  [Not Present]

sys-devel/automake:  [Not Present]

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   [Not Present]

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.altero.tomsk.ru ftp://ftp.slackware.tomsk.ru/soft/distributives/Gentoo ftp://bsd.tomsk.ru/pub/FreeBSD ftp://213.183.109.13"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales utf8 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

....и cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2020.832

cache size      : 128 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss

ht tm pbe cid xtpr

bogomips        : 3981.31

```

...огромная просьба помочь победить  :Sad: 

зы.времени жалко - 3 часа на смарку  :Sad: 

----------

## Xm

странно...сделал ещё раз бутстрап и через 10 минут он благополучно закончился...не понятно

сейчас делаю emerge system - ошибок пока нет

----------

## viy

bootstrap за 10 минут?!

А можно и мне такую технику!  :Cool: 

----------

## Xm

 *viy wrote:*   

> bootstrap за 10 минут?!
> 
> А можно и мне такую технику! 

 

я же говорю - до этого он 3 часа пыхтел, 

вот меня и пугает то что он похоже не сначала начал делать второй раз

----------

## viy

Что-то не так. Судя по первому посту, bootstrap слетел на glibc, а она за 10 минут ну никак...

Пробуй еще разок, вплоть до переформатирования + untar stage1.

----------

## Xm

не ... сегодня не буду, доведу до загрузчика и кернела...если конечно не слетит все раньше, а слетит...значит завтра буду эксперементировать с самого начала

----------

## sovchik

езжай по стандартной дороге: тест памяти на ночь, burn тест проца и матери, проверь состояние винта (СМАРТ пошерсти). 

похоже на мою тестовую машину (у меня то gcc вывалится, хотя через пару минут тоже самое соберет, то bzip2  архив забракует, хотя тот же архив на другой системе открывается и т. д.)

----------

## Xm

 *sovchik wrote:*   

> езжай по стандартной дороге: тест памяти на ночь, burn тест проца и матери, проверь состояние винта (СМАРТ пошерсти). 
> 
> похоже на мою тестовую машину (у меня то gcc вывалится, хотя через пару минут тоже самое соберет, то bzip2  архив забракует, хотя тот же архив на другой системе открывается и т. д.)

 

по подробней можно про тестирование? ссылочку бы на тред или вики - не разу ещё не тестил машину под линуксом

----------

## viy

У меня подобные симпотмы были на битой мамке. К сожалению проявились только после ввода сервера в рабочий режим.

Система встала на ура, зато потом всякие глюки пошли -- база данных грохалась без оснований.

Винда же вообще отказалась ставиться...

----------

## Xm

винда жила тут два года до сегодняшнего дня (убил все совсем  :Smile:  ) и федора стояла первая тоже порядком...

----------

## sovchik

 *Xm wrote:*   

> ....по подробней можно про тестирование? ссылочку бы на тред или вики - не разу ещё не тестил машину под линуксом

 

Sorry, но пока для линуха я тесты не нашел.

для памяти воспользовался memtest-ом 86-ым (например - из первого компакта генту)

для проца - Hot CPU Tester 4 (видел только виндовый)

для винта - например hdd temp, но наверняка есть и линукс аналоги

для burn теста можно любое хорошо загружающее проц приложение. Лично я своей дипломной пользовался (расчет путей в графах на 100 грузит проц)

----------

## Xm

 *sovchik wrote:*   

>  *Xm wrote:*   ....по подробней можно про тестирование? ссылочку бы на тред или вики - не разу ещё не тестил машину под линуксом 
> 
> Sorry, но пока для линуха я тесты не нашел.
> 
> для памяти воспользовался memtest-ом 86-ым (например - из первого компакта генту)
> ...

 

под виндой гонял тесты, давно правда....но проблем не было не разу

----------

## Xm

вот же блин  :Sad:  вывалилось опять  :Sad:  и опять на глибсе  :Sad: 

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Попробуй CFLAGS поменять с O3 на O2

----------

## Xm

в общем собралось все  :Smile: 

повторил все точно так же за исключение пункта с локалями - не стал указывать локали которые должны собираться...и все собралось  :Smile: 

кстати а как коректно указывать какие надо локали собирать ? потому как если по хендбуку то не получается  :Sad: 

и как из поставленной системы удалить не нужные локали с манами на ненужных языках?

----------

## touch

 *sovchik wrote:*   

>  *Xm wrote:*   ....по подробней можно про тестирование? ссылочку бы на тред или вики - не разу ещё не тестил машину под линуксом 
> 
> Sorry, но пока для линуха я тесты не нашел.
> 
> для памяти воспользовался memtest-ом 86-ым (например - из первого компакта генту)
> ...

 

Тесты для линукс:   Стабильность оборудования в Linux 

----------

## Balancer

Как раз сейчас заканчиваю установку 2005.0 Satge1 на P3-1000. UFT-8. Всё встало. Пара мелких затыков была, но не такого плана. Эти проблемы, всё же, больше на железные похожи.

----------

## iTux_Tux

Вообще-то ответ прост: Грешна ваша мама милорд  :Smile: 

У мну мать гонит, причем пострашному (сам виноват, гонять меньше надо). И что самое интересное, собрилал Генту раз пять, а она всегда разная, не похожая на предыдущую, хотя шаги теже  :Smile: 

Вот так....

----------

## ManJak

 *Xm wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   bootstrap за 10 минут?!
> 
> А можно и мне такую технику!  
> 
> я же говорю - до этого он 3 часа пыхтел, 
> ...

 

Естественно, т.к. он начинает с того места, где заткнулся  :Very Happy: 

И это правильно!

----------

## ManJak

 *Xm wrote:*   

> в общем собралось все 
> 
> повторил все точно так же за исключение пункта с локалями - не стал указывать локали которые должны собираться...и все собралось 
> 
> кстати а как коректно указывать какие надо локали собирать ? потому как если по хендбуку то не получается 
> ...

 

Я уже где-то писал, что не стоит сильно усложнять USE-флаги при установке,

даже получил лабораторный результат USE-hell (по аналогии с RPM-hell), который правда, реализовать реально только при установке системы  :Laughing: 

USE="qt odbc"

достаточно выбрать это при установке и кирдык, будет вылетать при компиляции (причем, одно будет требовать другое)  :Laughing: 

Думаю, что можно еще примеры придумать.

Зато, когда собрал с "простыми" флагами (я бы рекомендовал: "-X -gnome -kde unicode nls") можно их усложнить и:

# emerge -pvDu --newuse world 

дурное влияние Флагов оптимизации типа: "nptl nptlonly ithreads sse mmx mmx2"

не выявленно =)

PS

Вот-так  :Wink: 

----------

## iTux_Tux

Так все же, в чем причина....

----------

